# How do I resolve this? Image included!



## Chunder Tunt (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Shalisk (Jan 28, 2016)

Generally people add some text beyond just a picture. For all I know the awnser is: "A lawn mower." That yard needs a cutting.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Just gonna take a stab that you used a pretty harsh solvent type cleaner on the ink before reclaiming.

And maybe the emulsion was exposed and used but a bit under-cured.

Someone will invariably recommend a pressure sprayer, which you may need at this point, but

with the right exposure, softer ink degraders/cleaners, and the right reclaimer, a pressure

sprayer isn't absolutely necessary.


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

I would call 911, it appears that someone stole your home and left you a damn screen to clean. I just hate it when that happens.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Make more use of wifi and buy your partner a blender to make raspberry smoothies


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

what do you want to be resolved ??


----------



## BeadyEyeGraphics (Jan 2, 2015)

Are you a screen-printer? Wrong career choice perhaps. Should be a meme maker.


----------



## Donkick (Jan 13, 2012)

Haze Remover


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Throw that sum***** away and start over. Problem resolved!

Then get better understanding of your screen making process. Document and test.

And yes, in your spare time, go mow that grass.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Throw that sum***** away and start over. Problem resolved!

Then get better understanding of your screen making process. Document and test.

And yes, in your spare time, go mow that grass.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

At first, I thought you were pointing out an insect problem or perhaps wanting to know how to mask out those power lines in the background or something. Then I realized that I was just looking at a nasty old screen. And killing that tree, no doubt.

Just burn it.


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

I would use a good dehazer, perhaps twice, but don't leave it on too long or you might pop your screen. A pressure washer on BOTH sides of the mesh is the best way to get the best results from the dehazer.


----------

